# Election Day Brew



## kenlock (24/8/13)

Election Day will be a great opportunity to brew. Mash in, go vote and quick shop, and then come back for the boil.

So, what will you be brewing, and what will it be named?

Election Lager (as it rolls off the tongue), a Barleywine (bitter sweet and something you hope in time will turn out magnificient, but you're never really sure) or an unbalanced IPA (throw a heap of hops at a brew to cover the flaws).

  :blink:


----------



## Dan Dan (24/8/13)

Polling day porter


----------



## seamad (24/8/13)

The wingnut and monkeyman bitter.
Always do a postal vote so I've got all day to brew.Hopefully have the control box done by then .


----------



## kenlock (24/8/13)

I'm already getting inspired. I can visualise seamad's label for his 'wingnut and monkeyman bitter'.

:beerbang:


----------



## MastersBrewery (24/8/13)

Perhaps we should all do one, and with a generous spirit (as is the heart of AHB) each send the loser a bottle, to help drown his, well sorrows.


----------



## markjd (24/8/13)

Postal vote for the win!

And don't forget to brew something bitter, very bitter... just like the defeated pollies


----------



## QldKev (24/8/13)

I don't care what ever I'm brewing for election day, cause I know what ever it promises to deliver won't happen. B)


----------



## kenlock (24/8/13)

So, an American/Aussie Lager then QldKev


----------



## keifer33 (24/8/13)

Australian Poll Ale.


----------



## toolio666 (24/8/13)

Whatever you choose, it'll turn to s**t, like your vote...


----------



## Mardoo (24/8/13)

Ill brew a red IPA - looks different but tastes just the same.


----------



## bradsbrew (24/8/13)

A lambic- may as well have horse blanket to go with all the horse shit being spread.


or a


No I do not want your ******* how to vote flyer Ale


----------



## kenlock (24/8/13)

toolio666 said:


> Whatever you choose, it'll turn to s**t, like your vote...


We'e a collective of brewers here with vast experience and knowledge, which is why I assume you have joined. Therefore,you're assertion is completely errorenous.


----------



## breakbeer (24/8/13)

"Don't Blame Me, I didn't vote for Him Sour Grape Ale"

Seems like a refreshing change at the start but takes a few months to really develop & show it's true flaws. I can't give you the recipe & don't even think about asking how much it cost to brew. Only (straight) women with Sex Appeal will like this Beer. I was going to brew an IPA but I read that they were originally brewed to survive long trips on boats, that makes me nervous. I also bottled it in clear glass instead of brown, for reasons I either can't remember or won't go into right now

Has a bland, almost cheesy taste with absolutely no body at all & an aftertaste of 'regret' . Worst part is there's 4 years supply of this brew


----------



## philmud (26/8/13)

OT we had a 2010 election party and a mate brought a flagon of sherry to play a drinking game called "Tony Abbott leaves a bad taste in my mouth". Every time the LNP won a seat, DRINK!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/8/13)

VB......cause thats roughly the quality of the politicains.....regardless who gets in


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/8/13)

aussie mid strength lager w BB ale and POR - call it Lowest Common Denominator.


----------



## justatad (26/8/13)

Dickstickers Draught!!


----------



## rheffera (29/8/13)

'All Lies' IPA - No hops, is actually just flat warm fosters


----------



## pat_00 (29/8/13)

Mad Monk Trappist Ale?
Moving Forward Mild?
Working Families Weizen?

I dunno if I'll brew election day. I have a feeling that I won't want to remember it.


----------



## syl (29/8/13)

Vote early and then brew on election day, **** the political circus!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/8/13)

yep I'm postal voting and taking the mrs and dog camping friday through monday... no TV that way so can pretend the election never happened.... with homebrew.... of course!


----------



## RobW (29/8/13)

Crown Ambassador - dressed up all nice, costs an arm and a leg, but when you get down to it just more of the same old shit


----------



## brewtas (29/8/13)

Coincidentally but very appropriately I'm planning on brewing my Two Wrongs Pale Ale


----------



## bullsneck (6/9/13)

(Julie) Bishop's Finger?


----------



## slash22000 (6/9/13)

I won't be brewing on election day, I'll be drinking. Heavily.


----------



## jotaigna (6/9/13)

I am not brewing because of a severe budget deficit. h34r:


----------



## bullsneck (6/9/13)

Perhaps a 4 (Christopher) Pynes Kolsch?


----------



## QldKev (6/9/13)

I'm brewing a 'Fanny Beer' cause their a bunch of c***s



Do they really think we are that stupid to accept them putting that Muppet in place to do all the dirty work, and pulling her out the way before the election so they can get votes?


----------



## QldKev (6/9/13)

or maybe an APA, Australia Paper Ale, with all these letters and crap they keep sending me.


----------



## tazman1967 (6/9/13)

An American Farmhouse Style Saison today..
Cause I"ll be drinking tomorrow to forget about this bloody election.


----------



## wereprawn (6/9/13)

Infected Vagina Ale (On tap). Pollies may look fine but they are rotten on the inside.(and a bit fishy, I reckon) :icon_vomit:


hmmm........got me thinking of yeast cultures. A new brewers strain maybe?


----------



## Airgead (6/9/13)

Something sour. To match my mood.

No matter what we do one of those numpties will get in.


----------



## WarmBeer (6/9/13)

I plan on brewing a Coopers Lager, as per the instructions I saw on the television, then complaining endlessly about it for the next 4 years.

I know I could make something better myself, if I put some actual effort in, but I'm just too damn lazy and comfortable to be bothered.


----------



## Pickaxe (6/9/13)

Julia's forget me not red ale.


----------



## Pickaxe (6/9/13)

Abbott's Mid (class welfare)
Hockey's budget lambic (infected with wild numbers)
Lnp boatrocker lager, hopped with pride of white Australia hops.
Greens low carb tofu red ale. Aka bleeding heart red ale.
Rudds mandarin rice wine.
Abbott's 2% trappist ale - had to make cutbacks on my grist.
katter's Kat piss lager - for the man on the land.
Palmers no proof IPA - releasing 70 billion ibus recycling hops into the boil economy.


----------



## Pickaxe (6/9/13)

And not forgetting,
Bob Hawke's single swig 750ml hazelnut porter.


----------



## Pickaxe (6/9/13)

Keating's 29% recession ale you simply have to have.


----------



## Pickaxe (6/9/13)

This is my favorite:
Palmers no proof IPA - releasing 70 billion ibus recycling hops into the boil economy. 

Murdoch's wife's imported Nazi informant Chinese spy lucky beer. 

Chinoise hops anyone?


----------



## Muzduk (6/9/13)

Don's Porty . (complete with a picture of the late Graham Kennedy on the label)


----------



## Pickaxe (6/9/13)

70 grams of hops recirculated into.the boil, no more waste, do that yearly instead of quarterly, releases 70 billion ibus into the boil economy. More hops for schools, hospitals, hops for everyone. Let's promote hops in brews, kickstart the brew with more yeast, recycle that back into the economy - 150 brews from just one starter.

We're talking about a revolution with glen lazarus. 
Palmer's united brewers - PUB. Don't think john Palmer, think Clive Palmer. More hops, more grain, more yeast, more beer, for our children.

Authorised by Clive Palmer dinosaur, Coolum.


----------



## markjd (7/9/13)

It wouldn't be an election day without a little bitterness... brewing a Fuller's ESB clone today


----------



## Bizier (7/9/13)

I am just going to boil some topaz in water for an hour and leave it to spontaneously stale and grow mouldy. I will apparently be drinking this regularly over the next three years.


----------



## jyo (7/9/13)

It's a dark day for Australia, so Traditional Bock is getting weighed up.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (7/9/13)

Celebration Ale.


----------



## manticle (7/9/13)

Will share one of those with you if Abbot moves from the front bench


----------



## Bentnose (7/9/13)

I planned to brew tonight quite a while ago and it didn't register that its election day, I'll be brewing a Mosaic IPA, voted yesterday, bugger getting stuck in a queue for ages.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/9/13)

bullsneck said:


> (Julie) Bishop's Finger?


I reckon she's a bit tasty and I'm not even pissed yet


----------



## manticle (7/9/13)

How about her namesake bronwyn?


----------



## markjd (7/9/13)

I went to vote and was back home within half an hour... bloody sausage sizzle had closed shop


----------



## Black Devil Dog (7/9/13)

Tears of Joy Golden Ale.


----------



## manticle (7/9/13)

Did you find your tousers?


----------



## manticle (7/9/13)

I mean trousers. I have a heart condition.


----------



## jyo (7/9/13)

markjd said:


> I went to vote and was back home within half an hour... bloody sausage sizzle had closed shop


That's unastrayan.


----------



## manticle (7/9/13)

word is actually 'unstrain'.

Full word is 'fucknunstrain'


----------



## Mardoo (7/9/13)

Hopefully Manticle we won't have to brew up a batch of bitter.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (7/9/13)

Left Bitter


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/9/13)

manticle said:


> How about her namesake bronwyn?


Now I'm a bit pissed yeah she's tasty too, with 2 bags.


----------



## bullsneck (7/9/13)

Crean Ale


----------



## markjd (7/9/13)

bullsneck said:


> Crean Ale


Is he still going around? No doubt he'll be whining about something or other... what an annoying c#unt!


----------



## Yob (7/9/13)

Shit it all porter...


----------



## bullsneck (7/9/13)

markjd said:


> Is he still going around? No doubt he'll be whining about something or other... what an annoying c#unt!


He is retiring his seat. He was the local MP in my electorate.


----------



## jezza79 (7/9/13)

8 fly lager


----------



## Pickaxe (7/9/13)

Bugger me! Palmer got in! More hops and yeast for everyone!


----------



## Bentnose (9/9/13)

My election day ale went off quicker than the ALP's election hopes, I think I may name Landslide IPA.


----------

